# Should I? Dionysus edition



## Thelittlebee

Hi all: I am fairly new to the whole designer purse game. I own one LV. That’s it. SO I got some money for my birthday and want to spend it on a new purse. I know purses like Chanel are classics and will always be in style, but am unsure regarding other purses, and would like to make sure I make a good purchase that will last me years. Do y’all think the Dionysus is a new classic or a trend? TIA!


----------



## Minie26

Or do you think it's already looks dated?

What do you think of this bag? 
Would you still get this bag brand new?
And if you own it, Do you still use and keep them in your collection?


----------



## Jaxholt15

Sure, it’s a great bag so if you like it buy it.


----------



## Taiwo92

I love the style. Maybe get it in leather so it’s less “trendy”


----------



## papertiger

I think it's lovely.


----------



## snibor

I have the pink leather version. These bags are works of art and very special imo.


----------



## Christofle

I still think the suede version of this bag is beyond gorgeous and a classic.


----------



## Catherine1288

I have the GG Supreme Dionysus in small with beige suede (same as photo) and still absolutely love it. I have often considered selling it because some of my friends think the design is too "loud". However it's unique in my very lady-like handbag collection. I still find it so striking and love its vintage vibe. It's very well structured, has no wear or tear and is virtually indestructible! I think it's an extremely well made bag in terms of quality. 
In fact, only in the last month I asked the good people of purse forum if I should keep or sell it. I've considered selling it along with a Fendi handbag to fund a new, expensive purchase.


Unless I really need the money, I plan to keep it. It's stunning and really can dress up or down. I love it with long boho dresses or an all black combo. It literally goes with everything and I don't have to 'baby' it due to its hard canvas. I know they're both very different flap bags, but I consider the Dionysus to be an alternative to my black Chanel classic flap in terms of versatility. 

The bag has had at least one price increase since I purchased and I'm pretty sure the Dionysus is part of Gucci's classic line. It's an extremely well made beauty and the price point is still a lot better than the exorbitant prices from other fashion houses. If you get sick of it you could always sell it. As I recently found out, there's still a big market of people keen to buy the bag.


----------



## 880

Get it if you love it. It’s a classic to many tpf members, and it had a lovely vintage style at the height of its popularity. Nowadays, almost anything goes.


----------



## AMRV89

The Dionysus is a very distinctive style. I know some find the bag very bold and brash. Especially in the monogram style. I personally love them. They are more of an evening/ business style so much more so than some of the other Gucci Styles. I also own other Gucci bags but admit I love the two Dionysus I have. As far as ‘in style’ I’d say that depends. The Marmont line seems to be everywhere lately. But I will say that this is definitely a bag that has had appeal to bloggers world wide since it’s release in 2012/2013. I own the leather hot pink mini and the Emerald Shanghai Blooms in the Medium Size. I buy what I like and what fits my wardrobe and lifestyle whether it’s currently the ‘in’ thing or not.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I have a velvet mini one and I think it’s a classic dressy bag. I hear the larger leather ones are heavy, but I think they are more classic than the Marmont line.


----------



## Minie26

Christofle said:


> I still think the suede version of this bag is beyond gorgeous and a classic.



I wasn't sure to get the canvas with beige suede or black suede.
What do you think?


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> I have the GG Supreme Dionysus in small with beige suede (same as photo) and still absolutely love it. I have often considered selling it because some of my friends think the design is too "loud". However it's unique in my very lady-like handbag collection. I still find it so striking and love its vintage vibe. It's very well structured, has no wear or tear and is virtually indestructible! I think it's an extremely well made bag in terms of quality.
> In fact, only in the last month I asked the good people of purse forum if I should keep or sell it. I've considered selling it along with a Fendi handbag to fund a new, expensive purchase.
> 
> 
> Unless I really need the money, I plan to keep it. It's stunning and really can dress up or down. I love it with long boho dresses or an all black combo. It literally goes with everything and I don't have to 'baby' it due to its hard canvas. I know they're both very different flap bags, but I consider the Dionysus to be an alternative to my black Chanel classic flap in terms of versatility.
> 
> The bag has had at least one price increase since I purchased and I'm pretty sure the Dionysus is part of Gucci's classic line. It's an extremely well made beauty and the price point is still a lot better than the exorbitant prices from other fashion houses. If you get sick of it you could always sell it. As I recently found out, there's still a big market of people keen to buy the bag.



Hi there
Thanks for your reply..
Two years ago i purchased the small dionysus in all black leather but returned it and got the WOC in all black leather instead.
I was never really into the canvas/monogram bag before but now i fell in love with this dionysus!!

Can't decide to get the canvas with the beige suede or black suede. What do you think? I saw on youtube someone said that the lighter suede color will show more wear and tear sign, and she suggest to get it in the black suede... But i felt like the beige looks more neutral and blend together with the canvas...
Did you ever consider the canvas with black suede?
Thank you.. xx

Edit:
Oh and do you think the bag is heavy?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Still looks great to me - classic Dionysus! 
I have two suede Dionysus and I absolutely love them and get a kick out of wearing them every time.


----------



## Venessa84

I have it in leather and bought it this year. I think it’s a beautiful bag with very classic features. Get it, use it, and enjoy it!!


----------



## Minie26

Straight-Laced said:


> Still looks great to me - classic Dionysus!
> I have two suede Dionysus and I absolutely love them and get a kick out of wearing them every time.


May i ask what color is your suede dionysus? is it with the canvas ? do you have any problem with the suede?


----------



## Straight-Laced

Minie26 said:


> May i ask what color is your suede dionysus? is it with the canvas ? do you have any problem with the suede?


I have a medium size black suede and small size water green suede. They’re all over suede, no canvas.  
I so almost bought the beige canvas you’re wanting but ended up with the much less versatile green suede, which I love despite it being impractical.  
And I’ve had both for several years now and no problems with the suede other than as expected the medium bag is quite heavy because larger bag with chain plus all over suede. It doesn’t bother me though, the good far outweighs the bad!
Excellent quality bags, better than some of my other Gucci’s.


----------



## papertiger

Minie26 said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for your reply..
> Two years ago i purchased the small dionysus in all black leather but returned it and got the WOC in all black leather instead.
> I was never really into the canvas/monogram bag before but now i fell in love with this dionysus!!
> 
> Can't decide to get the canvas with the beige suede or black suede. What do you think? I saw on youtube someone said that the lighter suede color will show more wear and tear sign, and she suggest to get it in the black suede... But i felt like the beige looks more neutral and blend together with the canvas...
> Did you ever consider the canvas with black suede?
> Thank you.. xx
> 
> Edit:
> Oh and do you think the bag is heavy?



You seem to want the lighter bag. If you need to think longterm and since you like the print anyway the sig-print canvas and beige suede combo seems like the obvious choice to me.


----------



## Christofle

Minie26 said:


> I wasn't sure to get the canvas with beige suede or black suede.
> What do you think?



For the canvas and suede one, I would say the beige suede but obviously the black suede will be more practical since it will conceal stains / colour transfer.

...I’m not too practical so the lovely beige suede wins out!


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for your reply..
> Two years ago i purchased the small dionysus in all black leather but returned it and got the WOC in all black leather instead.
> I was never really into the canvas/monogram bag before but now i fell in love with this dionysus!!
> 
> Can't decide to get the canvas with the beige suede or black suede. What do you think? I saw on youtube someone said that the lighter suede color will show more wear and tear sign, and she suggest to get it in the black suede... But i felt like the beige looks more neutral and blend together with the canvas...
> Did you ever consider the canvas with black suede?
> Thank you.. xx
> 
> Edit:
> Oh and do you think the bag is heavy?




Hi. 
Thanks for the questions. Wow! Black leather (I was considering that as a second Dionysus purchase!). In spite of really disliking logos and heavy branding, I find the Gucci monogram to be the most aesthetically pleasing of them all. It just feels so vintage and timeless! 
Even though I would usually NEVER consider monogram in anything else the GG supreme paired with the beige just blends so well in my opinion. The black suede, while gorgeous, stands out more and breaks up the lines of the bag a bit more. I feel like the tiger head closure just blends in so nicely with the suede/taupe colours. In my opinion the beige combo just looks more harmonous and even "softens" the impact of the striking hardware. I think it's a beautiful, classic balance.

If you're able to visit them in a boutique take photos with both versions and in the end go with what makes your heart sing. Both are classic combos that would work with any wardrobe and you can't go wrong. 

My beige suede looks barely worn and the Dionysus is the bag I "abuse" out of all my bags! I wear it a lot and am quite careless with it. The suede still looks brand new! Just keep it out of the rain where possible. Even then, I've been caught in light rain and it's been fine.  

It's probably my "heaviest" bag because I tend to opt for small lambskin bags but certainly nowhere near as heavy as a Chanel jumbo or even a larger tote. 

Let's just say. I'm petite and the weight doesn't bother me. I've walked around with it all day on several occasions and didn't experience discomfort. You can't really overpack it. 

Good luck deciding xxxxx


----------



## AMRV89

Lighter colors will naturally pick up more oils from your fingers and show more wear but if you’re careful I agree the beige/Taupe suede just feels more luxurious. I have the WOC in the Rose Beige suede ( almost 5 yrs) and even though it’s darker theres little to no wear. The bag is darker than beige suede but not as dark as the black.The bag is heavy but honestly not that much more so than most designer bags. It weighs about the same as my Chloe Faye.


----------



## Litsa

I love the look of this bag and am thinking of getting it in the dusty grey leather version right now. To me it’s a classic style with a twist.


----------



## AnnaHalina

Hello 

I have the WOC in black leather which is my go to for a formal do or just o dress up a more casual outfit.

I recently bough the small size in red leather (it’s a Chinese New Year special edition with a gold flower pattern) and I absolutely love it. It’s very spacious for its size, a bit heavy but also very striking.

I didn’t go for the canvass version as cute as they are because I seequite a few of these out in town. Having said that The GG canvass returns every season and ideas recycle- I just bought a second hand locket style bag from Gucci’s 2016 town collection that’s very similar to the current flowery prints they have on their website.

The Dionysus keeps coming back.
Anna


----------



## AnnaHalina

Hello 

I have the WOC in black leather which is my go to for a formal do or just to dress up a more casual outfit.

I recently bough the small size in red leather (it’s a Chinese New Year special edition with a gold flower pattern) and I absolutely love it. It’s very spacious for its size, a bit heavy but also very striking.

I didn’t go for the canvass version as cute as they are because I seequite a few of these out in town. Having said that The GG canvass returns every season and ideas recycle- I just bought a second hand locket style bag from Gucci’s 2016 town collection that’s very similar to the current flowery prints they have on their website.

The Dionysus keeps coming back.
Anna


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Hi.
> Thanks for the questions. Wow! Black leather (I was considering that as a second Dionysus purchase!). In spite of really disliking logos and heavy branding, I find the Gucci monogram to be the most aesthetically pleasing of them all. It just feels so vintage and timeless!
> Even though I would usually NEVER consider monogram in anything else the GG supreme paired with the beige just blends so well in my opinion. The black suede, while gorgeous, stands out more and breaks up the lines of the bag a bit more. I feel like the tiger head closure just blends in so nicely with the suede/taupe colours. In my opinion the beige combo just looks more harmonous and even "softens" the impact of the striking hardware. I think it's a beautiful, classic balance.
> 
> If you're able to visit them in a boutique take photos with both versions and in the end go with what makes your heart sing. Both are classic combos that would work with any wardrobe and you can't go wrong.
> 
> My beige suede looks barely worn and the Dionysus is the bag I "abuse" out of all my bags! I wear it a lot and am quite careless with it. The suede still looks brand new! Just keep it out of the rain where possible. Even then, I've been caught in light rain and it's been fine.
> 
> It's probably my "heaviest" bag because I tend to opt for small lambskin bags but certainly nowhere near as heavy as a Chanel jumbo or even a larger tote.
> 
> Let's just say. I'm petite and the weight doesn't bother me. I've walked around with it all day on several occasions and didn't experience discomfort. You can't really overpack it.
> 
> Good luck deciding xxxxx



Hi yes 
But i end up returning the small size and got the WOC in the black leather. it was gorgeous though (attached pic)
Two years later, today, i want the small size in canvas with the suede accent. I was never interested with anything monogram/logo... but this particular bag is really growing on me...i really fell in love with it.. 

Thanks for letting me know. I think i'm quite set with the canvas + beige suede. 

May i ask, do you have any problem with the small dionysus sitting straight up?  i felt that the small size easily fall to the front, i'm not sure if its because the bag was not filled at that time... do you have any problem with that?


----------



## Minie26

Christofle said:


> For the canvas and suede one, I would say the beige suede but obviously the black suede will be more practical since it will conceal stains / colour transfer.
> 
> ...I’m not too practical so the lovely beige suede wins out!



Thank you, i think very much prefer the beige suede too.. Although in some photo, the black looks lovely too...


----------



## Minie26

AnnaHalina said:


> Hello
> 
> I have the WOC in black leather which is my go to for a formal do or just o dress up a more casual outfit.
> 
> I recently bough the small size in red leather (it’s a Chinese New Year special edition with a gold flower pattern) and I absolutely love it. It’s very spacious for its size, a bit heavy but also very striking.
> 
> I didn’t go for the canvass version as cute as they are because I seequite a few of these out in town. Having said that The GG canvass returns every season and ideas recycle- I just bought a second hand locket style bag from Gucci’s 2016 town collection that’s very similar to the current flowery prints they have on their website.
> 
> The Dionysus keeps coming back.
> Anna



Hi Anna, good to know you have more than 1 dionysus..
I also have the WOC in black leather and now i really want this small dionysus in canvas + beige suede.
I was never into monogram/logo bag... until now..


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> Hi yes
> But i end up returning the small size and got the WOC in the black leather. it was gorgeous though (attached pic)
> Two years later, today, i want the small size in canvas with the suede accent. I was never interested with anything monogram/logo... but this particular bag is really growing on me...i really fell in love with it..
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I think i'm quite set with the canvas + beige suede.
> 
> May i ask, do you have any problem with the small dionysus sitting straight up?  i felt that the small size easily fall to the front, i'm not sure if its because the bag was not filled at that time... do you have any problem with that?
> 
> View attachment 4840671



Now you're making me consider the black leather version again! Mmmm. How beautiful. 

To answer your question, no - absolutely no issues with the bag's structure. I've never experienced it falling over or not balancing. 

Trust me, I wish I didn't love the bag as much as I do as I'm desperately trying to cull a few pieces from my handbag collection. I have too many bags for my own comfort. But any time I consider selling the Dionysus and even keeping it out of sight for a while (as I do with any bags I'm not 100% sure about) I seriously do miss it and pull it out from hiding. I don't think I could ever sell it. They're just such great quality timeless bags. 

Damn, now I'm super tempted to buy the black leather version haha! The one thing that put me off were the crystals which I didn't think I could pull off during the day. Does your WOC have crystals on the tiger head closure? Do you feel you can use it during the day time? 

Xx


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Now you're making me consider the black leather version again! Mmmm. How beautiful.
> 
> To answer your question, no - absolutely no issues with the bag's structure. I've never experienced it falling over or not balancing.
> 
> Trust me, I wish I didn't love the bag as much as I do as I'm desperately trying to cull a few pieces from my handbag collection. I have too many bags for my own comfort. But any time I consider selling the Dionysus and even keeping it out of sight for a while (as I do with any bags I'm not 100% sure about) I seriously do miss it and pull it out from hiding. I don't think I could ever sell it. They're just such great quality timeless bags.
> 
> Damn, now I'm super tempted to buy the black leather version haha! The one thing that put me off were the crystals which I didn't think I could pull off during the day. Does your WOC have crystals on the tiger head closure? Do you feel you can use it during the day time?
> 
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 4840701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840702



Hi Catherine,

Wow your bag still looks as good as new! I really like how it looks from the side!
Great to know that you still love this bag. I was worried that i'm a bit late to join the club .

Yes , the black WOC has the crystals too on the buckle. 
I do use it during the day time, i don't think it's too fancy, i think because its a WOC and i normally use the bag crossbody and dress very casually. 
I did a short video on my black woc. 


There is no Gucci nearby and currently unable to travel because the border is closed, so i plan to order this bag online. 

Thank you
xx


----------



## Thenewestgirl

I have the WOC version of this bag in monogram canvas and it's an absolute favourite! It's beautiful, and quite discreet despite the logos due to the soft color palette. It goes with almost everything, carries all my essentials and it's literally indestructible. I'd love to have the largest version of the bag aswell!

It's a borrowed picture.


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Now you're making me consider the black leather version again! Mmmm. How beautiful.
> 
> To answer your question, no - absolutely no issues with the bag's structure. I've never experienced it falling over or not balancing.
> 
> Trust me, I wish I didn't love the bag as much as I do as I'm desperately trying to cull a few pieces from my handbag collection. I have too many bags for my own comfort. But any time I consider selling the Dionysus and even keeping it out of sight for a while (as I do with any bags I'm not 100% sure about) I seriously do miss it and pull it out from hiding. I don't think I could ever sell it. They're just such great quality timeless bags.
> 
> Damn, now I'm super tempted to buy the black leather version haha! The one thing that put me off were the crystals which I didn't think I could pull off during the day. Does your WOC have crystals on the tiger head closure? Do you feel you can use it during the day time?
> 
> Xx
> 
> View attachment 4840701
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840702



hi again,
may i ask
do you think the small shape is too rectangular? 
or is it similar to chanel boy in old medium ?


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> hi again,
> may i ask
> do you think the small shape is too rectangular?
> or is it similar to chanel boy in old medium ?



Hi Minie,
Of course this is just my opinion (we all have different taste) but I personally think the small size is perfectly proportioned! It's what helped me decide on the small, as opposed to the mini or the medium which appear too "square shaped" for me. Since the strap on the small is short (I prefer this look - it seems very classic) it still falls high enough either single or double chain not to look boxy. I normally carry it on the double chain under my arm kind of like a baguette bag. It certainly doesn't appear too boxy, long or rigid. Personally, I think Michele has done the maths beautifully with the small bag's measurements/proportions. 

I also like the "sharp", sleek lines of the small sized Dionysus. 
I've never had a Chanel boy bag so can't comment but you know how the Chanel classic flap is perfectly proportioned and rectangular? Same with the small Dionysus. It's slightly bigger but only by a cm or two I think. 

I'm so dying to know which Dionysus you end up going for. I've been eyeing the red and black leather versions recently. Stunning.


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Hi Minie,
> Of course this is just my opinion (we all have different taste) but I personally think the small size is perfectly proportioned! It's what helped me decide on the small, as opposed to the mini or the medium which appear too "square shaped" for me. Since the strap on the small is short (I prefer this look - it seems very classic) it still falls high enough either single or double chain not to look boxy. I normally carry it on the double chain under my arm kind of like a baguette bag. It certainly doesn't appear too boxy, long or rigid. Personally, I think Michele has done the maths beautifully with the small bag's measurements/proportions.
> 
> I also like the "sharp", sleek lines of the small sized Dionysus.
> I've never had a Chanel boy bag so can't comment but you know how the Chanel classic flap is perfectly proportioned and rectangular? Same with the small Dionysus. It's slightly bigger but only by a cm or two I think.
> 
> I'm so dying to know which Dionysus you end up going for. I've been eyeing the red and black leather versions recently. Stunning.



Hi Catherine,
Ohh. So its pretty similar to the size/shape of the Classic flap m/l size right? 
That's perfect coz i prefer that size too than jumbo, 
i just can't remember why i return the small black dionysus before.

Anyway, yes i have placed my order this morning. Hoping to receive it by next week!!
Will post an update once the bag arrives!! Thanks Catherine !!!


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> Hi Catherine,
> Ohh. So its pretty similar to the size/shape of the Classic flap m/l size right?
> That's perfect coz i prefer that size too than jumbo,
> i just can't remember why i return the small black dionysus before.
> 
> Anyway, yes i have placed my order this morning. Hoping to receive it by next week!!
> Will post an update once the bag arrives!! Thanks Catherine !!!



Yay! Congrats, Minie! So happy for you. Yes, please do post a pic when it arrives. It really is such a unique piece for any handbag lover's collection. Enjoy! 
Xxx


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Yay! Congrats, Minie! So happy for you. Yes, please do post a pic when it arrives. It really is such a unique piece for any handbag lover's collection. Enjoy!
> Xxx



hi Catherine
So my bag has arrived
I’m having a mixed feeling about it
The color is different from what I thought,  the beige taupe suede color is really pale? It’s not dark or brownish?

However, i do like the whole look, size and shape. It’s nice.

Though I’m still not use to the chain strap, I feel like it’s very slippery... keeps dropping off my shoulder. Do you have this problem?


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> hi Catherine
> So my bag has arrived
> I’m having a mixed feeling about it
> The color is different from what I thought,  the beige taupe suede color is really pale? It’s not dark or brownish?
> 
> However, i do like the whole look, size and shape. It’s nice.
> 
> Though I’m still not use to the chain strap, I feel like it’s very slippery... keeps dropping off my shoulder. Do you have this problem?
> I like it but I’m not sure if i will love it more in solid color/ full leather..
> 
> View attachment 4852027




Oh no! I'm sorry to hear you're not 100% in love. 

Your suede is beautiful. I'll include a pic of mine right now. Now that I'm looking at mine, I agree - my suede looks a tad darker. This is the same in daylight too. I never realised but the suede must naturally darken with exposure/wear/oxidation? The colour of my suede is consistent throughout the bag. I got my bag in 2018 so time and wear might explain the slight change? I wonder if anyone else has any insight on this? 

I actually prefer yours! It's stunning. 

As for the chain, I've never had much of a problem with it or noticed that it's prone to slipping. I often wear mine doubled up with the bag under my arm like a Fendi Baguette. That's always really secure. 
I don't wear it on my bare shoulders much but if anything it's prone to digging in slightly and not slipping. I think the weight of the chain is nice and indicative of good quality.

How did you find the chain on your old black leather Dionysus? 

I honestly think your bag is stunning!!! Does it work with your wardrobe?


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> hi Catherine
> So my bag has arrived
> I’m having a mixed feeling about it
> The color is different from what I thought,  the beige taupe suede color is really pale? It’s not dark or brownish?
> 
> However, i do like the whole look, size and shape. It’s nice.
> 
> Though I’m still not use to the chain strap, I feel like it’s very slippery... keeps dropping off my shoulder. Do you have this problem?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852027



You have me intrigued now on the suede. I just Googled a bunch of images of the taupe suede GG Supreme Dionysus. Both the Gucci website and sites like Fashionphile show photos of the suede looking a tad darker than yours. I'm sure yours will darken with time and wear. I got mine off the shelf in the Gucci boutique so it had already been exposed. If you ordered yours online it's probably come from a warehouse. 

Another possible explanation is that I like smoothing the suede over with my fingers so perhaps my natural skin oil has caused it to very slightly darken. It's not like there's a huge difference in colour anyway. I think it's truly sublime. Sleep on it and see how you feel about it.


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear you're not 100% in love.
> 
> Your suede is beautiful. I'll include a pic of mine right now. Now that I'm looking at mine, I agree - my suede looks a tad darker. This is the same in daylight too. I never realised but the suede must naturally darken with exposure/wear/oxidation? The colour of my suede is consistent throughout the bag. I got my bag in 2018 so time and wear might explain the slight change? I wonder if anyone else has any insight on this?
> 
> I actually prefer yours! It's stunning.
> 
> As for the chain, I've never had much of a problem with it or noticed that it's prone to slipping. I often wear mine doubled up with the bag under my arm like a Fendi Baguette. That's always really secure.
> I don't wear it on my bare shoulders much but if anything it's prone to digging in slightly and not slipping. I think the weight of the chain is nice and indicative of good quality.
> 
> How did you find the chain on your old black leather Dionysus?
> 
> I honestly think your bag is stunning!!! Does it work with your wardrobe?
> 
> View attachment 4852032



I just realized that maybe my bag looks more like the one on Gucci website dionysus-small-gg-shoulder-bag-p-400249KHNRN8642
i wonder if over time the color will change?
I don't remember the chain on the small black dionysus but maybe similar to this chain too, i think, 
because i returned it and got the woc, the chain on the WOC seems lighter and i always wear the woc crossbody, i don't think it's easily slip like this small size..

Oh my god, i have just put some stuff inside the bag, and it's really heavy.. Is your bag heavy?

Here some photos,. I'm so confused. I think the bag is really pretty but it's really heavy and the chain keep on slipping of my shoulder..

with an old Gucci bag purchased back in 2008/2009



with Gucci Sylvie mini



with Dionysus WOC


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Oh no! I'm sorry to hear you're not 100% in love.
> 
> Your suede is beautiful. I'll include a pic of mine right now. Now that I'm looking at mine, I agree - my suede looks a tad darker. This is the same in daylight too. I never realised but the suede must naturally darken with exposure/wear/oxidation? The colour of my suede is consistent throughout the bag. I got my bag in 2018 so time and wear might explain the slight change? I wonder if anyone else has any insight on this?
> 
> I actually prefer yours! It's stunning.
> 
> As for the chain, I've never had much of a problem with it or noticed that it's prone to slipping. I often wear mine doubled up with the bag under my arm like a Fendi Baguette. That's always really secure.
> I don't wear it on my bare shoulders much but if anything it's prone to digging in slightly and not slipping. I think the weight of the chain is nice and indicative of good quality.
> 
> How did you find the chain on your old black leather Dionysus?
> 
> I honestly think your bag is stunning!!! Does it work with your wardrobe?
> 
> View attachment 4852032



Oh yes, the color works really well with my wardrobe. 
Coz i wear a lot of casual and neutral color... I think it looks really good


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> You have me intrigued now on the suede. I just Googled a bunch of images of the taupe suede GG Supreme Dionysus. Both the Gucci website and sites like Fashionphile show photos of the suede looking a tad darker than yours. I'm sure yours will darken with time and wear. I got mine off the shelf in the Gucci boutique so it had already been exposed. If you ordered yours online it's probably come from a warehouse.
> 
> Another possible explanation is that I like smoothing the suede over with my fingers so perhaps my natural skin oil has caused it to very slightly darken. It's not like there's a huge difference in colour anyway. I think it's truly sublime. Sleep on it and see how you feel about it.



Now that i'm looking at the bag, i have to say that it is really really stunning!!
I really love that it fits alot too! And i love how it looks inside when i open the flap... I can see everything so pretty inside the bag...

I'm just unsure about the chain & weight.

I prefer to wear as single chain? Coz i like my bag to hang lower, so the chain is just nice... Maybe i will try again later with different clothes.

I need to try to fill the bag again, because earlier i tried putting in 2 phones, card holder, small wallet, power, small perfume and. I still have a lot of space but it's already very very heavy...


----------



## Catherine1288

I suppose I've never had issues with the chain slipping because I either double the chain up, keep the contents of the bag minimal or without realising keep my hand on it when walking. 
When I wear my Chanel classic flaps I'm never 100% convinved they'll stay on my shoulder on the single strap and because it's such an expensive bag, I suppose I let my hand keep it in place on my shoulder from time to time. 

My Dionysus has never been prone to slipping off but maybe that's because I consciously take care to keep it in place if I wear it on the single strap. 

Along with my LV Capucines bag my Dionysus is the heaviest bag in my collection (a have a lot of small lambskin bags) but I don't overpack it as I like it to keep its shape. I've taken it overseas for a holiday and didn't have any issues walking around with it all day. 
If anything I suspect the leather version in the small size would be slightly heavier.
If you didn't keep the Dionysus would you replace it with another or just not have it in your collection? 

I don't know if this helps but I can find at least one thing that bugs me with even my most adored, favourite "forever" handbags in my collection. 
I suppose that's the ongoing balancing act between art and function. 

If you love it and it goes with your wardrobe (it does go with pretty much everything, hey?) I say keep it! Besides, you obviously have other bags to mix it up and add variety.

The Dionysus in the GG supreme canvas is basically indestructable so (aesthetics aside) it gets a big vote from me in terms of its practicality.

It's beautiful.


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> I suppose I've never had issues with the chain slipping because I either double the chain up, keep the contents of the bag minimal or without realising keep my hand on it when walking.
> When I wear my Chanel classic flaps I'm never 100% convinved they'll stay on my shoulder on the single strap and because it's such an expensive bag, I suppose I let my hand keep it in place on my shoulder from time to time.
> 
> My Dionysus has never been prone to slipping off but maybe that's because I consciously take care to keep it in place if I wear it on the single strap.
> 
> Along with my LV Capucines bag my Dionysus is the heaviest bag in my collection (a have a lot of small lambskin bags) but I don't overpack it as I like it to keep its shape. I've taken it overseas for a holiday and didn't have any issues walking around with it all day.
> If anything I suspect the leather version in the small size would be slightly heavier.
> If you didn't keep the Dionysus would you replace it with another or just not have it in your collection?
> 
> I don't know if this helps but I can find at least one thing that bugs me with even my most adored, favourite "forever" handbags in my collection.
> I suppose that's the ongoing balancing act between art and function.
> 
> If you love it and it goes with your wardrobe (it does go with pretty much everything, hey?) I say keep it! Besides, you obviously have other bags to mix it up and add variety.
> 
> The Dionysus in the GG supreme canvas is basically indestructable so (aesthetics aside) it gets a big vote from me in terms of its practicality.
> 
> It's beautiful.



Hi Catherine,

I guess the weight/heaviness is still manageable , now my only issue is i will need to get use with the chain, if it's comfortable to wear, then i can get more use from the bag. If i can't work with the chain, i'm worried that i wont reach for it.

Though, my husband told me to keep the bag.  He said it looks really nice and he knows i like the bigger capacity the bag can hold as compare to my other mini bags although this is a small bag too.

I'm really surprised that although with the GG logo, it's not so LOUD? I'm not a monogram person, infact i don't have any LV monogram bags, i always prefer solid leather bag, in plain colors. But the Gucci canvas i feel is very neutral.

I can understand why you love this bag, It's really pretty. At first i was worried that it will look too trendy or already dated, but not at all. I think it is really a classic piece.

I try not to have similar piece in my collection, do you think this Gucci Dionysus is similar to the other Gucci bag that i have?


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> Hi Catherine,
> 
> I guess the weight/heaviness is still manageable , now my only issue is i will need to get use with the chain, if it's comfortable to wear, then i can get more use from the bag. If i can't work with the chain, i'm worried that i wont reach for it.
> 
> Though, my husband told me to keep the bag.  He said it looks really nice and he knows i like the bigger capacity the bag can hold as compare to my other mini bags although this is a small bag too.
> 
> I'm really surprised that although with the GG logo, it's not so LOUD? I'm not a monogram person, infact i don't have any LV monogram bags, i always prefer solid leather bag, in plain colors. But the Gucci canvas i feel is very neutral.
> 
> I can understand why you love this bag, It's really pretty. At first i was worried that it will look too trendy or already dated, but not at all. I think it is really a classic piece.
> 
> I try not to have similar piece in my collection, do you think this Gucci Dionysus is similar to the other Gucci bag that i have?



Hi Minie,

I think your GG Supreme is completely unique and different from anything in your Gucci collection (even your WOC). I agree - the monogram with the taupe suede gives it such a vintage classic look. I think it's a totally different look from the black leather version (also beautiful). 

If it goes with your wardrobe and the chain isn't too taxing I would definitely keep it. This sounds silly but maybe wear it around the house for a bit and see how the chain feels. I realise the WOC chain is smaller but they're made of the same hardware so I'm surprised it feels like an issue. 

As I said earlier on when you were deciding, I wish I didn't love the bag as much as I do because I have more VERY expensive handbags on my wishlist and want to keep the size of my collection as manageable as possible (10 or below). 
No matter how many times I line up my bags to decide which ones I'd consider selling to fund/justify new purchases I just can't conceive selling it!! For me, it's a forever bag!
It's part of Gucci's classic line. Even if you decide to sell it later you'd get a lot of interest for it. 

Good luck deciding.


----------



## 880

Classic bag! If you love it, carry less inside  that is what I do! good luck with hour decison


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I go back and forth on the Dionysus A LOT.  I think it’s a classic but there are some pieces I would like before I get this bag.  I actually prefer the suede over leather as I think it makes the bag look more vintage-y.  I say keep it!


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Hi Minie,
> 
> I think your GG Supreme is completely unique and different from anything in your Gucci collection (even your WOC). I agree - the monogram with the taupe suede gives it such a vintage classic look. I think it's a totally different look from the black leather version (also beautiful).
> 
> If it goes with your wardrobe and the chain isn't too taxing I would definitely keep it. This sounds silly but maybe wear it around the house for a bit and see how the chain feels. I realise the WOC chain is smaller but they're made of the same hardware so I'm surprised it feels like an issue.
> 
> As I said earlier on when you were deciding, I wish I didn't love the bag as much as I do because I have more VERY expensive handbags on my wishlist and want to keep the size of my collection as manageable as possible (10 or below).
> No matter how many times I line up my bags to decide which ones I'd consider selling to fund/justify new purchases I just can't conceive selling it!! For me, it's a forever bag!
> It's part of Gucci's classic line. Even if you decide to sell it later you'd get a lot of interest for it.
> 
> Good luck deciding.



I'm not sure what makes the bag heavy, the chain isn't that heavy, maybe the bag?, it just that it gets heavier when i put things inside.
Anyway, after wearing it around the house, it gets better. Starting to get use to the weight and chain. 
It is indeed a gorgeous bag!! I'm loving it more now than i did when i unboxed it. happy that we can be bag twinnie


----------



## Catherine1288

Minie26 said:


> I'm not sure what makes the bag heavy, the chain isn't that heavy, maybe the bag?, it just that it gets heavier when i put things inside.
> Anyway, after wearing it around the house, it gets better. Starting to get use to the weight and chain.
> It is indeed a gorgeous bag!! I'm loving it more now than i did when i unboxed it. happy that we can be bag twinnie



Awww. So sweet. It's seriously a gorgeous, unique and well made bag! So glad to hear you're enjoying it. Also, I like it even more now that the Influencer hype around it has died down. A timeless classic with a vintage feel. It's so lovely for you to have a new addition to your Gucci collection! Enjoy! Xx


----------



## CPA

Thelittlebee said:


> Hi all: I am fairly new to the whole designer purse game. I own one LV. That’s it. SO I got some money for my birthday and want to spend it on a new purse. I know purses like Chanel are classics and will always be in style, but am unsure regarding other purses, and would like to make sure I make a good purchase that will last me years. Do y’all think the Dionysus is a new classic or a trend? TIA!


Love the Dionysus, I collected a few color.  I thinks it’s a classic.  Buy what your heart sings.


----------



## Minie26

Catherine1288 said:


> Awww. So sweet. It's seriously a gorgeous, unique and well made bag! So glad to hear you're enjoying it. Also, I like it even more now that the Influencer hype around it has died down. A timeless classic with a vintage feel. It's so lovely for you to have a new addition to your Gucci collection! Enjoy! Xx


 
Thanks Catherine   Totally agree, definitely a timeless classic, love love the look and functionality!!


----------



## louislove29

I have the Dionysus in the blue blooms print and love it.  The Dionysus itself is a classic structured bag.  I think the only thing that may make it look dated is what material/color it is.  But either way, buy what you like.  As long as it makes you happy who cares.


----------



## CPA

Love the dionysus..


----------



## cjw0219

thanks for showing your bags.  I too am considering the Dionysus in black leather.  I don't go to too many formal events.  Most of the time, Im just running to and from the soccer field.  I was concerned that the buckle would look too fancy but then I just turn it inwards.  Its like a nice secret just for me to feel special.  

I have the green Dionysus and not so happy with the way it looks.


----------



## bonbonsbear

Seeking help for a different question: I have had my Dionysus for a few years (small; canvas + red suede). I love how stunning it looks. The pop of red really makes a statement! But I don't find myself reaching for it as an everyday or going out bag because of how heavy it is. I have only used it a handful of times when I went to events or dinners. Should I sell it?


----------



## snibor

bonbonsbear said:


> Seeking help for a different question: I have had my Dionysus for a few years (small; canvas + red suede). I love how stunning it looks. The pop of red really makes a statement! But I don't find myself reaching for it as an everyday or going out bag because of how heavy it is. I have only used it a handful of times when I went to events or dinners. Should I sell it?


No.  If you aren’t certain that you want to sell, then you’re not ready to sell.


----------



## CPA

cjw0219 said:


> thanks for showing your bags.  I too am considering the Dionysus in black leather.  I don't go to too many formal events.  Most of the time, Im just running to and from the soccer field.  I was concerned that the buckle would look too fancy but then I just turn it inwards.  Its like a nice secret just for me to feel special.
> 
> I have the green Dionysus and not so happy with the way it looks.


The green is gorgeous.


----------



## Taimi

I have a red Blooms Dionysus and I just ordered a preloved blue Blooms too, so as soon as it arrives I have a couple.  I love Dionysus, I think it’s a classic and very unique bag.


----------

